# 

## Natalia-ds

.  .    ,       .   ,     .   .   ?   0%?

----------


## degna

?

----------


## Natalia-ds

> ?


      .    ,       ???

----------

.     .



> .


         ?   ?

----------


## Natalia-ds

> .     .
>          ?   ?


      ,       ,

----------

> ,


    ,    .            ?   


> ?


     .

----------


## Natalia-ds

> ,    .            ?        .


   ,

----------

?    ? ,      ...

----------


## Natalia-ds

> ?    ? ,      ...


    ,      .     ???!!!

----------

,   


> ?


   .        .

----------


## Natalia-ds

> ,      .        .


  , ..

----------

18%.    ()               .

----------

,     .        ,  18%   ?

----------

.

----------

(  ) -

----------

,    , .. . 148 .1 .4.

----------

, ,

----------

> , ,


- ? /   ?

----------

,

----------

> (  ) -


   ,   .

----------

!

----------


## 2

,          10%,    -,    10%  18%? ,   ,    ,       ,       .

----------


## _

-      0%.

----------


## 2

> 18%.    ()               .


    ,      ?

----------


## _

...     ,    (  - EXW)

        ???

----------


## 2

,

----------


## 2



----------


## 2



----------

?   ? 18%

----------


## 2

,    ,       , ..      10%,        18%?    ?

----------

...,    ,    10%,   10%.

----------


## 2

> ...,    ,    10%,   10%.


,   !!!

----------


## QCK

- .    EXW    .    " ",    0% ,      ,  " ".
    , ,      18%,    ,   .  ?

----------

? 0%   ?

----------


## degna

> ,  " ".


 - ,

----------


## Valtria

.      (   ,   , , ).       .      . 
       .    .    , ..  (   )  .     . 
1.      ?  ,      ? 
2.     ?   ( ) 18%.   16%.  2%   ?      ? ..   ,     ? 
3.        ? 
4.             ? 
!    ...

----------


## Valtria

,      ,   . ... ....

----------

> 4.             ? 
> !    ...


   ?

----------

> ?


  .      .        (    )    .         ? ....

----------


## Valtria

....

----------

1. 
2.   0%.   ,    :      .    .        . 
3.   
4.     5000

----------


## Valtria

> 1. 
> 2.   0%.   ,    :      .    .        . 
> 3.   
> 4.     5000 
> 
> **


..    
-  
-  -  
-        ,            ()      ?

...         ...

----------


## Valtria

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...hlight=valtria   -   ,     ""    ...
       ,          ,     .     
- 
-  
-  (   )       -  .
     .      , ..   ,     ......    ...
  ...

----------


## degna

> ...


  ?

----------


## Valtria

> ?


   ,   .       200    5 .         ...  .   ,        200 . 200    ,         ,    .
 - ,      ?

----------


## Valtria

- ,       ?         ....

----------


## degna

> ,


    ?

----------


## Valtria

> ?


   ...

----------


## Valtria

- (       )   3 .   5 000 .
 (- )    ,        !!!!!!!
    .   -     ( )    . 
    -   ,    -  !!! 
           .
    ,    
-  
-     
- -
 5 000 ,    1,  26  "        ,          ",      03  2003 .  1381 ,     5000 ,            . 

.
      ,      5000 .,     -. 

  : 
1.        ,     ? 
2.       (  -)     ?
3.                ?

**     ...__  -    ?   ...         ?          ?

 ,   -  ,  -               . ?  ?

       ,      .  .          .       .      
-  
-    (   )
- - (   )
-  
-    , ....

... ...

----------


## degna

> ,     ?


 




> .


  .?

----------


## Valtria

> ** 
> 
> 
>   .?


 *degna*.
 -      ?        ,          -  .
   ..

----------


## degna

> -      ?

----------


## degna

> ..


 ,        ?

----------


## Valtria

,   .         -   ....       ....

----------


## degna

,   



     18.02.2005 N 01-06/4821

        ,


  ,           ,   

          ,    
,           
     ,      ,

      ,
            ,          ,
  .

----------


## Valtria

...  -  ...    ,          .    -  ( )     .    ""   ?     -    ?   ... .

----------

, .
 .,  ,  ,     14  ,    0%.
   18%?  ?   18%     ?

----------

0%     ,    .

----------

**,  !
  :
        15%.
      ,    ?

----------

? /    ?

----------

.,   -         ,  ,     14  .  -    .

----------

?

----------


## degna

> ,


     , 
        ,     ,        ,

   , -

----------


## Valtria

> , 
>         ,     ,        ,
> 
>    , -


       ?   ?

----------


## degna

,               :Embarrassment:

----------


## Valtria

,     .           .  ?

----------


## degna

>

----------

